# option to keep tivo menu on instead of going back to the live tv



## jrb2971 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if this option exists, but when I hit the tivo button to get the menu and walk away for a bit, I come back to a loud annoying live tv signal. Is there anyway to keep the menu on vs having it time out back to live tv? maybe this is a wishlist item someone else would like to see also?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVo does this as a screensaver to prevent burn-in.


----------

